# διαυγής / διαφανής



## dharvatis (May 20, 2016)

Άραγε στηρίζεται πουθενά η άποψη ότι η λέξη _διαυγής_ δεν είναι απόλυτα συνώνυμη με τη λέξη _διαφανής_, παρότι αυτό λένε τα μεγάλα λεξικά, αλλά έχει μάλλον τη σημασία «ημιδιαφανής» (αντίστοιχα με τα αγγλικά _translucent/transparent_); Έχει συναντήσει κανείς κάποιο στοιχείο ή πηγή που να τη δικαιολογεί;


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2016)

Νομίζω ότι είναι περισσότερο θέμα σύναψης, δηλαδή -νομίζω- δεν θα λέγαμε ότι ένα υγρό είναι διαφανές αλλά διαυγές.


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Άραγε στηρίζεται πουθενά η άποψη ότι η λέξη _διαυγής_ δεν είναι απόλυτα συνώνυμη με τη λέξη _διαφανής_, παρότι αυτό λένε τα μεγάλα λεξικά, αλλά έχει μάλλον τη σημασία «ημιδιαφανής» (αντίστοιχα με τα αγγλικά _translucent/transparent_); Έχει συναντήσει κανείς κάποιο στοιχείο ή πηγή που να τη δικαιολογεί;



Ναι, τη χρήση τους, παλαιόθεν. Ένα στερεό συνήθως δεν είναι διαυγές, αλλά διαφανές, ενώ για τα υγρά και τα αέρια το είπε η Παλάβρα.

Συμφωνώ δηλαδή με τη διάκριση του ΛΚΝ, λίγο-πολύ: 

*διαφανής *-ής -ές: ANT αδιαφανής. *1.* για στερεό σώμα που επιτρέπει να περάσουν οι φωτεινές ακτίνες μέσα από τη μάζα του, ώστε να διακρίνονται τα αντικείμενα που βρίσκονται πίσω από αυτό: _Διαφανές κρύσταλλο / τζάμι / χαρτί._ ||_ Διαφανές ύφασμα,_ πολύ λεπτό και με αραιή ύφανση. || διαυγής: ~ _ατμόσφαιρα,_ χωρίς σύννεφα ή ομίχλη.

*διαυγής *-ής -ές: *1.* για υγρό ή για αέριο που, χάρη στην απουσία κάθε ξένου στοιχείου από τη μάζα του, επιτρέπει τη διέλευση των φωτεινών ακτίνων, με αποτέλεσμα να μπορεί κανείς να δει καθαρά μέσα από αυτό. ANT θολός: ~_ ατμόσφαιρα. Διαυγή νερά. Kρύσταλλο απόλυτα διαυγές._ ANT θαμπό.


Ωστόσο, τα νερά θολώνουν με τη _διαφανή ατμόσφαιρα_ —ή μάλλον _διάφανη_, συνήθως— και με το _διαυγές κρύσταλλο _(αλλά γλωσσικά το γυαλί συχνά αντιμετωπίζεται σαν υγροστερεό).

Από την άλλη, την αγγλόφωνη:

transparent: 
1. (Of a material or article) allowing light to pass through so that objects behind can be distinctly seen:
_'transparent blue water'
'fine transparent fabrics'_

4. _Physics _Transmitting heat or other radiation without distortion:
_'CFCs and water vapour are virtually transparent to incoming short-wave solar radiation'_


translucent: (Of a substance) allowing light, but not detailed shapes, to pass through; semi-transparent:
_'her beautiful translucent skin'_

Η πανέμορφη διάφανη επιδερμίδα της. 

Διάφανα Κρίνα - Διάφανα Κρίνα






πρβλ. Μνήμες του Νερού (με ζωγραφική σε διάφανο γυαλί) & Μίζερο Φως.


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2016)

Το Χρηστικό είναι ασυνεπές στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο, καθώς δίνει στο *διαυγής *= διαφανής, αλλά στο *διαφανής *= [...] κ. σπανιότ. διαυγής. :)


----------



## dharvatis (May 20, 2016)

daeman said:


> translucent: (Of a substance) allowing light, but not detailed shapes, to pass through; semi-transparent:
> _'her beautiful translucent skin'_


Ενώ λοιπόν στα Αγγλικά _translucent = semi-transparent_, καμία ελληνική πηγή δεν ταυτίζει το _διαυγής_ με το _ημιδιαφανής_.


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Ενώ λοιπόν στα Αγγλικά _translucent = semi-transparent_, καμία ελληνική πηγή δεν ταυτίζει το _διαυγής_ με το _ημιδιαφανής_.



Πάντως, στα Ελληνικά ένα υλικό μπορεί να είναι διαφανές (σε μεγάλο βαθμό), δηλαδή να αφήνει το φως να περνάει από μέσα του ώστε να βλέπουμε από πίσω, αλλά να μην είναι διαυγές, επειδή περιέχει κατά τόπους εμφανείς προσμίξεις ή μικροσωματίδια.

Το διαυγές δηλαδή μάλλον πλησιάζει περισσότερο στο λαγαρό παρά στο διάφανο (φωτοπερατό), παρότι συχνά ταυτίζονται τα δύο δια-.

Ένα διάφανο ρούχο (παρότι μπορεί να είναι ευχάριστο θέαμα, αναλόγως ποιος το φοράει) δεν είναι διαυγές.
Και κάποιες διαφάνειες μπορεί να μην είναι διαυγείς, επειδή το υλικό έχει κόκκο ή η επιφάνειά τους έχει μελάνι, παρότι είναι αρκετά διαφανείς,


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2016)

Σύμφωνα πάντως με το Χρηστικό:
transparent → διαφανής
translucent → διαφώτιστος​


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2016)

Να και η σχετική σημείωση από το Λεξικό Συνωνύμων (ΛΣΑΝΕΓ), αλλά μην περιμένετε να σας λύσει τις απορίες:

*διαφανής - διαυγής - διαφάνεια*
Οι λέξεις αυτές δηλώνουν την καθαρότητα υλικών και, κατ’ επέκταση, άυλων στοιχείων σε σχέση με δύο έννοιες: το «διά μέσου» (η πρόθ. _διά_) και το «φως» _(αυγή_ και _φαίνω_ «φέρω στο φως, κάνω να φανεί κάτι»). Έτσι πλάστηκαν οι (ήδη αρχαίες) λέξεις *δι-αυγής */ *διαύγεια *και *δια-φανής */ *διαφάνεια, *για να δηλώσουν τον έχοντα την ιδιότητα του καθαρού σε τέτοιο βαθμό, ώστε να μπορείς να βλέπεις διά μέσου αυτού. Η έννοια της _διαφάνειας_ καταλαμβάνει καίρια θέση στην ποίηση και την ποιητική θεωρία τού Ελύτη: _«Σίγουρα θα πρέπει να ’ταν μια σταγόνα καθαρού νερού / στην παιδική του ηλικία_ ο _ήλιος [...]. Αφήνω τη διαφάνεια. Που έτσι και το φέρει η τύχη ν’ αγαπήσεις μια κοπέλα, βλέπεις μέσα της: Όπως στα ποιήματα. Εάν υπάρχει ένας τρόπος να πεθάνεις χωρίς ν' αφανίζεσαι_ — / _είναι αυτός: μια διαφάνεια όπου τα ύστατα συστατικά σου_ / _—δρόσος, φωτιά— όντας ορατά για όλους, έτσι κι αλλιώς, / θα υπάρχεις κι εσύ εσαεί»_ (_Ο_ _Μικρός Ναυτίλος, σ._ 116) και «_Το δύσκολο [...] είναι να την κατεβάσουμε —τη διαφάνεια εννοώ πάντοτε— από ’κεί ψηλά και να την εφαρμόσουμε στα αισθήματά_ _μας, στις αισθήσεις μας, στις ιδέες μας— να βλέπουμε άσχετα, κάποτε κι εναντίον του κατασκευασμένου μας υπερεγώ, μέσα απ’ το πρώτο και το δεύτερο και το τρίτο επίπεδο, ποιοι πραγματικά είμαστε και κατ’ ακολουθίαν ποιοι θα μπορούσαμε να είμαστε_» _(Αναφορά στον Εμπειρίκο, _σ. 18-19). Η έννοια της _διαφάνειας_ πέρασε, τέλος, στον πολιτικό λόγο, όπου γίνεται συχνά λόγος για «διαφανή διαχείριση των δημοσίων πόρων», για «διαφάνεια στην πολιτική», με αποκορύφωμα την _glasnost,_ τη _διαφάνεια,_ βασικό στόχο της ανανεωτικής πολιτικής του Γκορμπατσόφ στην πρώην Σοβιετική Ένωση.


----------

